# D-League - Green, Ray, or Powe?



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who to send?

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> The NBA Developmental League (NBADL) is a separate league run in affiliation with the NBA. Teams may assign up to two of their players to an NBADL team. Only players with fewer than two years' experience may be assigned to an NBADL team, and each player can be assigned no more than three times per season. If an active player is assigned, he is automatically placed on the team's Inactive List. There is no minimum or maximum length of an NBADL assignment, and players have 48 hours to report to the NBADL team once they are assigned. Players continue to receive their NBA salary while assigned to the NBADL. </td> </tr> </tbody></table>
*NBA Salary Cap FAQ

*Season starts November 18th. We made a mistake last season waiting to send Gerald Green, as playing time is far too valuable and the difference in the level of practice does not make up for DNP-CDs when players may gain experience through lower leagues, while building up confidence. It also gives fans a great opportunity to assess where their young players are at in their development curve.

Our affiliate this year, the Austin Toros, is coached by Dennis Johnson, who has obvious head coach ambitions. Those Celtics fans yearning for DJ to coach will be happy that he will have some experience coaching Celtics players with our D-League assignees this year.

I say we should send Allen Ray and Gerald Green. Gerald is going to get no meaningful playing time this year and this is a very good opportunity for him to grow as a basketball player. Ray is obvious, as he won't get any burn behind four guards under 6'4". Powe is better than Scalabrine and is valuable, especially with Jefferson out. He can play and he's a nice player to have on the bench, simply because he keeps Scalabrine off the floor and provides the occasional rebound and field goal.

Thoughts?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm, once again, not sure if we should send Green down there.

Doc has shown his displeasure with the starters and the B team, and has let Green play vs NBA players in some games more than he would have if the team performed well.

Allen Ray on the other hand is the guy for whom the league was created for. He's a project and instead of the Celtics cutting him, he gets a chance to develop and maybe have an NBA career.

I think two players would be ideal to go down and work at things together, that way they'll also be more comfortable. Of course to get them down there early is a must, let them get familiar with the other team around them and let DJ work his magic. 

If Ratliff and/or Kandi ever decide to be healthy, Powe might be an option, maybe develop a jumper.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ray and Powe for sure. Get them playing all season down there till the last few weeks of the year to run with the big club. That's the best way to work with young guys who aren't playing in the first few months of the season. Get them some burn.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Ray and Powe for sure. Get them playing all season down there till the last few weeks of the year to run with the big club. That's the best way to work with young guys who aren't playing in the first few months of the season. Get them some burn.


The problem with Powe is that if we send him down, Veal will be getting even more playing time.

Although, in his defence, he hasn't been awful so far.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Ray and Powe for sure. Get them playing all season down there till the last few weeks of the year to run with the big club. That's the best way to work with young guys who aren't playing in the first few months of the season. Get them some burn.


Powe is getting minutes over Scalabrine and he needs less development than Green, who would benefit from more playing time. Powe has an easier opportunity to get minutes behind Perkins, Gomes, and the oft-injured Jefferson and Ratliff. Green is stuck behind Pierce, Wally, West, and Allen.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Allen Ray


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

Premier said:


> Who to send?
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> The NBA Developmental League (NBADL) is a separate league run in affiliation with the NBA. Teams may assign up to two of their players to an NBADL team. Only players with fewer than two years' experience may be assigned to an NBADL team, and each player can be assigned no more than three times per season. If an active player is assigned, he is automatically placed on the team's Inactive List. There is no minimum or maximum length of an NBADL assignment, and players have 48 hours to report to the NBADL team once they are assigned. Players continue to receive their NBA salary while assigned to the NBADL. </td> </tr> </tbody></table>
> *NBA Salary Cap FAQ
> ...


i agree with u... green wont see much playin time and ray will see literally none and that powe is doing a great job of scalabrine


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

It should be Ray and Green

But it will be Ray and Powe

Gerald Green really hasn't proved anything this year that he should be playing at the NBA level and is much better suited for the D League as of right now. If we send him down though we lose some ticket sales, trust me he creates a revenue, and it really can't help with his game, he just needs to be able to adapt to the NBA level soon because it seems a lot of casual fans and other seem to look at him as the future when in all honesty his game is very limited.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

stop wasting gerald's time and let him play in the NBA already...if gerald was on any other team, he would get a lot more minutes and perform well as a bench player.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

pokpok said:


> stop wasting gerald's time and let him play in the NBA already...if gerald was on any other team, he would get a lot more minutes and perform well as a bench player.


No he would not.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Ray is a lock for the D-league, marginal talent at a very deep position so he's not going to get minutes with the C's. If they send a second player it's a tougher decision. Last week I would have said Powe but his play the last two games shows me that he is probably about as ready to play as he will ever be and can contribute right now so at this point I have to say Green. Gerald is shooting the ball great and is really busting his *** when he is on the court but whenever he trys to make a one-on-one move he almost always gets called for walking, palming, etc. That's something that he will get a lot more opportunity to work on playing consistent minutes in the D-league. I think he's got a great future but he is still extremely raw so rather than letting him rot on the bench or throwing out there against more NBA ready players where he is overwhelmed, let him get a little experience shredding guys closer to his current level then come back with more experience and his confidence intact.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Green cannot go down, he's beyond that level now in my honest opinion and he's passed Tony Allen on the depth list now. Powe can't go down because we actually need him due to injury issues. As for Ray yes send him down let him get some work in with DJ and see what he brings later because now he's not gonna see time except in blowouts where he's active due to injuries.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Allan Ray would be good, or maybe if our big guys get healthy Powe. But I think Gerald deserves at least some of Tony's minutes these days, and he seems to be getting them.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gerald Green is not the player Tony Allen is yet, and I don't think it's even close.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Gerald Green is not the player Tony Allen is yet, and I don't think it's even close.




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Gerald Green is not the player Tony Allen is yet, and I don't think it's even close.


Did you mean "Gerald Green is not the player Tony Allen *was*, and I don't think it's even close."

Because Tony Allen has not shown anything after his rookie season.

The rookie season Tony Allen would be a huge asset, right now, but he's nowhere close to that level.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

granted, tony allen is not the player tony allen was...but gerald green is still not the player tony allen IS and not close to the player tony allen WAS...make sense? lol...the only thing gerald does better than tony is shoot and dunk...everything else tony > gerald


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> granted, tony allen is not the player tony allen was...but gerald green is still not the player tony allen IS and not close to the player tony allen WAS...make sense? lol...the only thing gerald does better than tony is shoot and dunk...everything else tony > gerald


Tony Allen may be better in all of those things, but he has not shown it so far this year. The only thing Allen has shown is he can hit free throws. Everything else I close my eyes when I see him with the ball.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aqua i know youre watching this game and if you just saw how ridiculously easily nate robinson just blew by gerald then you would realize why he doesnt get any minutes


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> aqua i know youre watching this game and if you just saw how ridiculously easily nate robinson just blew by gerald then you would realize why he doesnt get any minutes


And I know you're watching the game and just saw Tony Allen foul Steve Francis while shooting a 3-pointer.

Green is a bad defensive player, but at this point, I wouldn't call Tony Allen a decent one anymore.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I was at tonights game. Gerald is completely lost on there on both sides of the court. It's not even close to compare him to TA. Allen might have slipped some from a couple years ago - but unfortunately GG still looks like a high school kid. If we hope to get anything out of him he needs to go to the D league.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I was at tonights game. Gerald is completely lost on there on both sides of the court. It's not even close to compare him to TA. Allen might have slipped some from a couple years ago - but unfortunately GG still looks like a high school kid. If we hope to get anything out of him he needs to go to the D league.




yea...what he said...all except for the d league thing i think he would benefit more from practicing against the first stringers than playing against d leaguers


and...at least tony was attempting to play defense when he fouled francis...thats more than gerald can say...plus that was a flop tony didn teven touch him


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Yeah I have mixed feeling about GG in the D league as well. I don't really see him getting enough NBA minutes to really learn what he needs to. I think he could use some solid game time in the D league with serious coaching on basic stuff. I wathed him closely when he was in tonight and he really looked lost. Not moving well (or at all) off the ball. Causing TO's by not bounce passing. Basic stuff.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Is Green going to learn to play the pro game by practicing with a team that doesn't seem to really have an offensive or defensive system in place?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Not sure. Does not seem like he's really learning anything now.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yea...what he said...all except for the d league thing i think he would benefit more from practicing against the first stringers than playing against d leaguers
> 
> 
> and...at least tony was attempting to play defense when he fouled francis...thats more than gerald can say...plus that was a flop tony didn teven touch him


Actually, it wasn't a flot, he hit him on the arm.




agoo101284 said:


> Is Green going to learn to play the pro game by practicing with a team that doesn't seem to really have an offensive or defensive system in place?


The only reason why I would consider sending Green down there is because he may actually have a real coach to learn from in DJ.

DJ > Doc.

My Grandmother > Doc.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Premier said:


> Gerald Green is not the player Tony Allen is yet, and I don't think it's even close.



Very true statement however, who has the potential to be a star?

Who has the better shooting mechanics? The better physical tools to be great?


As much as I am tired of seeing the Celtics lose, I would rather start playing for the future NOW. Give me as many minutes of Perk, Al, Gomes, Pierce, Telfair and GREEN as possible. If it results in a lottery selection and no games past April, so be it. This team will not contend this year, that much is for certain.

I think if you give Gerald 23 mpg, he would have the same averages as the player many projected he could potentially be - Tracy McGrady.

Tracy averaged 9.3 ppg, 5.7 rpg and 2.3 apg playing 23 mpg as a second year player. I don't think Gerald would fair that much worse given the same amount of time.

Sending him to the NBDL is a BAD decision if you ask me.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

banner17 said:


> Very true statement however, who has the potential to be a star?
> 
> Who has the better shooting mechanics? The better physical tools to be great?
> 
> ...


Totally agree, and to add to that the Tony Allen that I see today I don't even know if he has a future in the NBA never mind with the Team so I don't want to waste anymore time on him. Gerald does have a future.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Totally agree, and to add to that the Tony Allen that I see today I don't even know if he has a future in the NBA never mind with the Team so I don't want to waste anymore time on him. Gerald does have a future.




i have no idea what you base this opinion on...lets put it this way...if you CAN play defense and you CANT play offense you have a future in this league...if you CANT play defense but you CAN play offense you have a future as a 12th man...i love gerald and i think he looks great when hes shooting the ball...but what else does he do? as causeway said he looks so lost out there its ridiculous...are you guys not noticing this?? he has lead feet when it comes to playing defense and that does not work in the NBA...i dont care how many points you score for a team if you give up just as many then you had no positive effect on the game


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i have no idea what you base this opinion on...lets put it this way...if you CAN play defense and you CANT play offense you have a future in this league...if you CANT play defense but you CAN play offense you have a future as a 12th man...i love gerald and i think he looks great when hes shooting the ball...but what else does he do? as causeway said he looks so lost out there its ridiculous...are you guys not noticing this?? he has lead feet when it comes to playing defense and that does not work in the NBA...i dont care how many points you score for a team if you give up just as many then you had no positive effect on the game


So far we're doing a good job of benching him. That'll teach him!

Seriously, I'm not saying he's ready, but he's not as bad as advertised. Yes he does look on offense when he doesn't have the ball, yes he isn't the worlds best defensive player, but yes he's also what we're depending on for the future...I think. If not, get rid of him, let him develop somewhere else.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I would keep Gerald Green up, except I'd actually let him play regular and consistent minutes. How else are we going to know what he can do now at the NBA level? No point in sending the kid down if we don't know what he needs to be working on.


----------

